# POKEMON IN REAL LIFE 2!



## Valwin (Jun 18, 2011)

[youtube]LfoGBVM86PM[/youtube]




pidgey can carry anything XD


----------



## coolness (Jun 18, 2011)

lolz xd


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 19, 2011)

Hahaha! LOL! I watched it's part 1 a few months ago. But this one's very funny than the last one!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 19, 2011)

Love this one. Nintendo logic FTW!!!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 19, 2011)

This is supposed to be funny?


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 19, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> This is supposed to be funny?


Yes.
I watched it last night, made me lol.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2011)

The one on flipnote hatena is better


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL! epic


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha! That was epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Should have been longer lol.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## coolness (Jun 19, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Haha! That was epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a video of 20 minutes would be nicer


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought this was going to be stupid but I actually got a few laughs out of it.

Well done. Thumbs up!

Monkey! (Mankey)


----------



## Rydian (Jun 19, 2011)

It's okay, my nostalgia-boner will go away in a few minutes.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 19, 2011)

rofl! EPIC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ak-47 attack for the win


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL... Pikachu using super shotgun to kill Charizard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Plus, very funny video will ever seen!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 19, 2011)

*ak-47 attack*


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have an animated/looping GIF of the final 2 or 3 seconds of the "WOO! PIDGEY! FUCK YEAH!" part? That was awesome.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an animated/looping GIF of the final 2 or 3 seconds of the "WOO! PIDGEY! FUCK YEAH!" part? That was awesome.


Only because I like you...


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ha wow. I haven't watched Smosh in a while. That was great XD

bump...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 26, 2011)

I LOVE SMOSH.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jun 26, 2011)

That could've been funny if it didn't seem like they were trying so hard to be funny

Something about the guy playing Ash really makes me want to punch him in the face


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 26, 2011)

This was good. My favorite Smosh shorts are the food battle ones! xD


----------

